# workout schedule



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

Starting in April my work schedul is shifting to M-Thurs 7a-10p and F 7a-4p  for 12-15 weeks. That gna leave basically just weekend to w/o. Im thinking 2adays split Sat chest/shoulder Sun back/arms.  Due to an injury i cant work legs. Will try to do some cardio  2x a week.  What you guys think?


----------



## grind4it (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

Meaning... 2 workouts per day Sat and Sun.  Too much?


----------



## whitelml (Mar 22, 2013)

Do u have some equipment at home ?   Maybe hit one only muscle group each morning before work.   This is what I do when I get put on 7 twelves


----------



## Jada (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds good to me, plus u can do squaTs by holding two 5lbs -10lbs db on each arm . At least u can work them out a bit with light training.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Do u have some equipment at home ?   Maybe hit one only muscle group each morning before work.   This is what I do when I get put on 7 twelves




No man.. why im thinking to invest in a set of Power Blocks next month.


----------



## bronco (Mar 22, 2013)

You can workout on Fridays after work can't you?

Friday- chest 
Sat- shoulders/ biceps
Sun- back/ triceps

Or not necessarily in that order, personally I do not like doing 2 push or 2 pull exercises the same day. Jmo. Oh and that is one hell of a work schedule lol.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 22, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Meaning... 2 workouts per day Sat and Sun.  Too much?



No. Not too much but it would really be dictated by your goal. I did 2-a-days, 6 days a week for 5 straight years when I was competing. 

No doubt about it those were the best growth years of my life. It requires a lot of time management.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

Cashout said:


> No. Not too much but it would really be dictated by your goal. I did 2-a-days, 6 days a week for 5 straight years when I was competing.
> 
> No doubt about it those were the best growth years of my life. It requires a lot of time management.


thanks cashout... Do you think  each muscle group x2 a day is not counterproductive provided i eat accordingly and rest? Or just hit chest am and shoulders pm?  

im thinking 4 exercises 7 sets 3 warm 4 working.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 22, 2013)

mattyice said:


> thanks cashout... Do you think  each muscle group x2 a day is not counterproductive provided i eat accordingly and rest? Or just hit chest am and shoulders pm?
> 
> im thinking 4 exercises 7 sets 3 warm 4 working.



I tried it a couple of different ways when I was doing two-a-days an the configuration that I started with was this:

	               AM	-	PM
Monday	Calves/Hams -	Quads
Tuesday	Chest	-	Back
Wed. 	Arms		 -      Shoulders
Thursday	Calves/Hams -	Quads
Friday	Chest	-	Back
Saturday	Arms		-        Shoulders
Sunday 	Off		        Off

I changed it up as some body parts responded better than others over those years. 

Again, I was strictly bodybuilding so this might not work for someone who is try to train for strength or powerlifting.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks.. Im training to not become a worthless fatass over the next 3-4 months. My only goalis too not lose motivation and current lifts.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 22, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Starting in April my work schedul is shifting to M-Thurs 7a-10p and F 7a-4p  for 12-15 weeks. That gna leave basically just weekend to w/o. Im thinking 2adays split Sat chest/shoulder Sun back/arms.  Due to an injury i cant work legs. Will try to do some cardio  2x a week.  What you guys think?



Your work schedule is 7am-10pm is that 
Correct? Damn and I thought my hours 
We're bad. What do you do?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

Friday saturday sunday, full body workouts, eatclean all week !!


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 22, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Friday saturday sunday, full body workouts, eatclean all week !!



This sounds better than 2 a days on the weekend.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 22, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Your work schedule is 7am-10pm is that
> Correct? Damn and I thought my hours
> We're bad. What do you do?



Yep.. Im a pipefitter/welder.  I need to complete a certain amt of hours in order obtain certificatiins i need to an upcoming project.  Company will certify me free of charge but i must work an additional 240 hours over the next 12-15 weeks.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

plus with a three day full body workout, doing strip sets, on the main lifts, and possibly cardio thru the rest of the week, or even p90x, because it incorporates weights and cardio, could be doable, or just simple steady state cardio for 30-45 min at say level 7 would do u very well!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

wow i was a welders helper for my uncle, wow talk about long hours but man pay was freaking un real!! cooking food in foil on the engine while we worked haha good times, and having blow backs from gas lines, freaking a! scarry crap!!


----------

